# I want a tree or two (for you body modders)



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm going to schedule an appointment to get some artwork done as soon as I narrow it down further. I want to get a tree or two. My ideas would be a english elm (because of the different trunk/root structure) and/or an White oak (southern oak also known for their shallow root systems). 

The Elm represents strength of will & intition where the Oak represents Strength and Courage.

I've been dilly dallying trying to think of placement on my body, and I keep being drawn back to my legs. I know I want the trunk/Trunks to be my ankle-ish area and I think it would be just spiffy if the root system travelled across my foot/feet. 

I reckon what I'm having the MOST issue with is the design. I wouldn't mind having just one, but would it look stupid if I did two, both trees starting on the back of each calf, and having them seem to over lap each other on the opposite leg that way when you look at the back of my legs it would look as though it's just one picture? Should I have any of the trees branches come across the front of my legs, and should I have the trees go a little above my knee? Oh lordy there are so many things to think about, and I just don't want to have something looks completely rediculous. 

Okay, thoughts, oppinions, suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet! What do you think about bamboo?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That sounds pretty cool but if i were you i would start out with one tree on one leg it is easy to add to a tat rather than take away. I would also start out with the White Oak a very beautiful tree.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks ladies! Sharon you're right, I think I'll stick with doing just one for now. Candra, I do really dig bamboo, but I think I may hold off on that one for part of a back peice that is coming in the next year or two. I'd like to do a Peacock fanned out on my back


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I immediately thought you meant other "trees" lol. I love the idea of the roots traveling across your feet.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man let me tell you the top of the foot hurts like a mofo, for real. I really like the Idea of them being one pic when they are put together that will look great. If you don't want to do your legs I think it would look great on your side like a ribcage piece. Then you could have the branches reaching across your back and the roots can be running down your hip.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmbo jami you're just too much! Yeeeahhh I'd like a tree or two lol.

Krystal, I looked at those rib cage peices and they are pretty snazzy, but I'd like to hold off on the upper half for that Peacock because I'd like to have him "lose" some feathers and have one floating down my hip/thigh, and one draping from my shoulder down my arm.

The pain is only temporary right??? lol I have a smallish cross about 3x2 on the inside of my right ankle, sooo are you telling me it'll be worse for the top of my foot than it was for my ankle? I mean litteral ankle bone


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea the ankle bone isn't as bad as the top. Once it's done it'll be ok  It's not totally unbareable just hurty and annoying lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh man let me tell you the top of the foot hurts like a mofo, for real. I really like the Idea of them being one pic when they are put together that will look great. If you don't want to do your legs I think it would look great on your side like a ribcage piece. Then you could have the branches reaching across your back and the roots can be running down your hip.


The foot does hurt alot.That's the only reason why I haven't yet gotten mine done.I have an awesome drawing done for my foot and one for my toe (it will go around it like a toe ring),but am not in the mood to deal with pain right now.I have one on my ankle bone as well,and it didn't hurt to bad.
KG,does the ribcage hurt like a mofo too?I want to get one on my side on my ribcage,but am kinda skeptical.What can I say,in my old age I'm getting kinda squemish (sp).


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the idea of the trees, but one of my favorite places for a large piece is the rib cage. And with that you could start with one tree on one side and then stretch across to the other side with another tree. Just me, but I love the ribcage placement.  I also think the calf idea you have would be pretty cool!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> The foot does hurt alot.That's the only reason why I haven't yet gotten mine done.I have an awesome drawing done for my foot and one for my toe (it will go around it like a toe ring),but am not in the mood to deal with pain right now.I have one on my ankle bone as well,and it didn't hurt to bad.
> KG,does the ribcage hurt like a mofo too?I want to get one on my side on my ribcage,but am kinda skeptical.What can I say,in my old age I'm getting kinda squemish (sp).


The ribcage is a little tough but I think you can do it. I think over all the one on the side of my neck was the worst. It's a pink sunflower rolling through a wave. It hurt so bad but I sat through it in one sitting.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Gawd girl!I can't imagine getting one on my neck!Ok,well I did for about a whole minute one time.Then I was like yeah right Lisa,like you can actually deal with that!lol I bet it hurt really bad!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Thanks ladies! Sharon you're right, I think I'll stick with doing just one for now. Candra, I do really dig bamboo, but I think I may hold off on that one for part of a back peice that is coming in the next year or two. I'd like to do a Peacock fanned out on my back


Awesome shana, Sweet ideas by the way!! 



kg420 said:


> Oh man let me tell you the top of the foot hurts like a mofo, for real. I really like the Idea of them being one pic when they are put together that will look great. If you don't want to do your legs I think it would look great on your side like a ribcage piece. Then you could have the branches reaching across your back and the roots can be running down your hip.


I dunno, the top of my foot is covered in a detailed wilted yellow rose. It was a 3 hour tattoo & I was able to stick through it the entire time. With maybe three 5 minute breaks - so my friend/artist could take a smoke break. LoL.

For me, once I get going I get kind of used to it & didn't really hurt - just sensitive. The top was a breeze closer to my toes were a little tense but No biggie. I'm REALLY sensitive skinned to. But I actually enjoyed the feeling of getting tattooed lol.

Plus my friend had a really light hand too so that helps



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> lmbo jami you're just too much! Yeeeahhh I'd like a tree or two lol.
> 
> Krystal, I looked at those rib cage peices and they are pretty snazzy, but I'd like to hold off on the upper half for that Peacock because I'd like to have him "lose" some feathers and have one floating down my hip/thigh, and one draping from my shoulder down my arm.
> 
> The pain is only temporary right??? lol I have a smallish cross about 3x2 on the inside of my right ankle, sooo are you telling me it'll be worse for the top of my foot than it was for my ankle? I mean litteral ankle bone


Yeah, the pain's pretty temporary. Just make sure you go to an artist your familiar with & have heard they have a 'light' hand meaning they don't dig the crap out of you. Pretty much the same as finding a good massage therapist, hairstylist. What have you. & make sure they have a book you can look through of personal art & don't just 'stamp' ppl with wall pics. This is something you will live with - check out ink link tattoos.. Not sure if you have one in your area but they are a chain & are in WP & Stuart & have/had friends through there I know are Excellent. I also know of really good artists locally but I'm sure you have a good source you're going to


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Gawd girl!I can't imagine getting one on my neck!Ok,well I did for about a whole minute one time.Then I was like yeah right Lisa,like you can actually deal with that!lol I bet it hurt really bad!


Oh yea I was cussing like a sailor at him when he was doing it lol. I was super mean to the poor guy, I totally felt bad but it was worth it. It's one of my favorite pieces I love it and the color on it is still so bold and bright. I actually had some one ask me if it was fake cause the color is super bright


----------

